# Hot women 40 or over



## alan1

Forget about them young thangs (spelled like that on purpose), a mature woman is where it's at.

Famke is one.


----------



## Dis

You're making 40 sound old, and I'm offended!


----------



## alan1

Sandra to,


----------



## alan1

Dis said:


> You're making 40 sound old, and I'm offended!



You misconstrue my meaning.


----------



## Toro

Women are more beautiful when they are younger but are more attractive and desirable when they are older.


----------



## Dr.House

I'm kind of partial to Dr. Cuddy...


----------



## alan1

Halle


----------



## Dr.House

Of course, Stacy is also fine...


----------



## PixieStix

I am sorry guys but I just bet ya, that there are posters on this forum that looks better than the "celebrities" you have posted thus far. While they are average. I see some very beautiful over 40 women, everyday, in everyday life


----------



## alan1

PixieStix said:


> I am sorry guys but I just bet ya, that there are posters on this forum that looks better than the "celebrities" you have posted thus far. While they are average. I see some very beautiful over 40 women, everyday, in everyday life



yeah, but you didn't post yer pic.


----------



## Dr.House

PixieStix said:


> I am sorry guys but I just bet ya, that there are posters on this forum that looks better than the "celebrities" you have posted thus far. While they are average. I see some very beautiful over 40 women, everyday, in everyday life



Yes, but it's harder to find their pics on the interweb...


Agree with you, of course, but cuddy and stacy are also fine...


----------



## alan1

And Lucy


----------



## PixieStix

Dr.House said:


> Of course, Stacy is also fine...


 
She is a very beautiful woman. Good genes


----------



## PixieStix

MountainMan said:


> PixieStix said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am sorry guys but I just bet ya, that there are posters on this forum that looks better than the "celebrities" you have posted thus far. While they are average. I see some very beautiful over 40 women, everyday, in everyday life
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yeah, but you didn't post yer pic.
Click to expand...

 

Cuz I am uggy


----------



## hjmick

Mmmmm... Famke...

Desides my wife, and Famke, there is Dana:


----------



## alan1

PixieStix said:


> MountainMan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PixieStix said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am sorry guys but I just bet ya, that there are posters on this forum that looks better than the "celebrities" you have posted thus far. While they are average. I see some very beautiful over 40 women, everyday, in everyday life
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yeah, but you didn't post yer pic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Cuz I am uggy
Click to expand...


liar


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

MountainMan said:


> Forget about them young thangs (spelled like that on purpose), a mature woman is where it's at.
> 
> Famke is one.



My bride is one nose job and 2 eyebrows away from that pic.


----------



## alan1

Mr.Fitnah said:


> MountainMan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Forget about them young thangs (spelled like that on purpose), a mature woman is where it's at.
> 
> Famke is one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My bride is one nose job and 2 eyebrows away from that pic.
Click to expand...


----------



## Bootneck

hjmick said:


> Mmmmm... Famke...
> 
> Desides my wife, and Famke, there is Dana:



Now that is HOT! A good looking woman. Black stockings and black lingerie. Enough to turn any man on!


----------



## Luissa

MountainMan said:


> Forget about them young thangs (spelled like that on purpose), a mature woman is where it's at.
> 
> Famke is one.



whatever!
Don't hate me because you ain't me!
Us young girls need some loving too!


----------



## editec

All I know is there is a real dearth of atractive 40+s here in Maine.

Come to think of it, the pickings among the 20 to 39's is pretty thin, too.

In this neck of the woods, most women aren't even _trying_ to keep themselves attractive.

Given what most of the men look like hereabouts, one can hardly blame them for giving up, either.

Oh, BTW, Sandra Bullock is attractive as hell.

I think it's her smile which I find so beautiful, to be honest.


----------



## Bootneck

editec said:


> All I know is there is a real dearth of atractive 40+s here in Maine.
> 
> Come to think of it, the pickings among the 20 to 39's is pretty thin, too.
> 
> In this neck of the woods, most women aren't even _trying_ to keep themselves attractive.
> 
> Given what most of the men look like hereabouts, one can hardly blame them for giving up, either.
> 
> Oh, BTW, Sandra Bullock is attractive as hell.
> 
> I think it's her smile which I find so beautiful, to be honest.




Don't knock it Editec. Surrounded by plain and ugly women could be a real benefit for you. They're far more grateful than the 'lookers'. You could have a ball!


----------



## Oddball

Overstock.com totally screwed the pooch when they dropped Sabine Ehrenfeld as their spokesbabe!


----------



## Dis

Dude said:


> Overstock.com totally screwed the pooch when they dropped Sabine Ehrenfeld as their spokesbabe!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/quote]
> 
> Does that mean guys are going to now do less shopping than they nomally do? :eusa_eh:


----------



## Oddball

No...We'll just channel surf a little more when the commercials come on.


----------



## Oddball

O.K....Even though she won't be 40 'til next year, former Weather Channel storm sweetie, Hillary Andrews, is still HAWT!











Curse your black heart, Bob Stokes!!!


----------



## Big Black Dog

Mrs. BBD is a very attractive, sexy, and wonderful lady.  She is over 40.  She has intelligence, grace, and a sense of independence.  She can firmly stand on her own two feet.  Being over 40, she has a sense of how the world really works and what makes it spin.  She is quite capable of thinking for herself and has excellent taste.  Women over 40 rock.


----------



## JakeStarkey

The beautiful pics above all nice, and each reminds me of just how lovely is my wife.


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

Dude said:


> Overstock.com totally screwed the pooch when they dropped Sabine Ehrenfeld as their spokesbabe!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/quote]
> 
> The Big "O":eusa_drool:


----------



## Midnight Marauder

Hard to believe no one's mentioned by far the hottest 40+ female on this planet:

Melora Hardin


----------



## Dis

Midnight Marauder said:


> Hard to believe no one's mentioned by far the hottest 40+ female on this planet:
> 
> Melora Hardin



Her legs look deformed.  I think she needs to eat for a week or so.


----------



## Big Black Dog

Midnight Marauder said:


> Hard to believe no one's mentioned by far the hottest 40+ female on this planet:
> 
> Melora Hardin



You know how to pick 'em MM.  Tried to rep you for having such good taste but it wouldn't let me...


----------



## Midnight Marauder

Big Black Dog said:


> Midnight Marauder said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hard to believe no one's mentioned by far the hottest 40+ female on this planet:
> 
> Melora Hardin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know how to pick 'em MM.  Tried to rep you for having such good taste but it wouldn't let me...
Click to expand...

She's one of the best kept secrets out there! Many more pics on her site, which I linked.


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

3 more years and Ill post this.


----------



## noose4

yeah!!!! women over 40 are hot!!!!!


----------



## Phoenix

40 next month:


----------



## editec

Bootneck said:


> editec said:
> 
> 
> 
> All I know is there is a real dearth of atractive 40+s here in Maine.
> 
> Come to think of it, the pickings among the 20 to 39's is pretty thin, too.
> 
> In this neck of the woods, most women aren't even _trying_ to keep themselves attractive.
> 
> Given what most of the men look like hereabouts, one can hardly blame them for giving up, either.
> 
> Oh, BTW, Sandra Bullock is attractive as hell.
> 
> I think it's her smile which I find so beautiful, to be honest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't knock it Editec. Surrounded by plain and ugly women could be a real benefit for you. They're far more grateful than the 'lookers'. You could have a ball!
Click to expand...

 
If they are not attractive enough to make me attracted to them, they'll have nothing to thank me for, I can assure you of that.

I am long past that stage of my life where raging hormones can overcome my ethetic sensibilities.

If you're not there yet, Boot, rest assured that you'll thank your lucky stars when you finally arrive at that point when the only women you'll have sex with are those who genuinely turn you on.


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

Jezz i figured hell what harm could it do to look at one of nooses post on a thread  like this one?
He isnt going to posts his typical idiotic shit  and then i  view his post and he  did it again .
Wtf.


----------



## PixieStix

I dunno what you guys think, but 50 year old Rebecca Demorney looks pretty good


----------



## BasicGreatGuy

Physical attraction is important. I believe in it   But to me, the sexiest aspects of a lady are her mind and heart.  If she doesn't get my motor running in those two areas, the physical isn't going to happen.


----------



## hjmick

PixieStix said:


> I dunno what you guys think, but 50 year old Rebecca Demorney looks pretty good



She always did.


----------



## Care4all

editec said:


> All I know is there is a real dearth of atractive 40+s here in Maine.
> 
> Come to think of it, the pickings among the 20 to 39's is pretty thin, too.
> 
> In this neck of the woods, most women aren't even _trying_ to keep themselves attractive.
> 
> Given what most of the men look like hereabouts, one can hardly blame them for giving up, either.
> 
> Oh, BTW, Sandra Bullock is attractive as hell.
> 
> I think it's her smile which I find so beautiful, to be honest.



I KNOW, on the Mainers/Maniacs!  I actually feel like Matt and I are a pretty attractive couple here!!!!    I AM greatful for Matt and he IS grateful for me!    hahahahahaha!  gave a new spark to our marriage!


----------



## PixieStix

It would be kind of hard to have your life based on your looks and when one may be trying to get people to notice your intellect, and your heart

But I assume it takes a lot of hard work to make those things shine through if in fact one posses the heart and the intellect thing.

Most of the ladies depicted in this thread has airbrushers as well as makeup astists 

But they are still lovely


----------



## Phoenix

PixieStix said:


> It would be kind of hard to have your life based on your looks and when one may be trying to get people to notice your intellect, and your heart
> 
> But I assume it takes a lot of hard work to make those things shine through if in fact one posses the heart and the intellect thing.
> 
> Most of the ladies depicted in this thread has airbrushers as well as makeup astists
> 
> But they are still lovely



So you're saying we need airbrushed photos and makeup artists and we could all look that good?  

Sweet.


----------



## alan1

Eve said:


> PixieStix said:
> 
> 
> 
> It would be kind of hard to have your life based on your looks and when one may be trying to get people to notice your intellect, and your heart
> 
> But I assume it takes a lot of hard work to make those things shine through if in fact one posses the heart and the intellect thing.
> 
> Most of the ladies depicted in this thread has airbrushers as well as makeup astists
> 
> But they are still lovely
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you're saying we need airbrushed photos and makeup artists and we could all look that good?
> 
> Sweet.
Click to expand...

Are you old enough for airbrushing?


----------



## Phoenix

MountainMan said:


> Are you old enough for airbrushing?



How old do I have to be?


----------



## alan1

Eve said:


> MountainMan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you old enough for airbrushing?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How old do I have to be?
Click to expand...


In this thread, over 40.


----------



## Phoenix

MountainMan said:


> Eve said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MountainMan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you old enough for airbrushing?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How old do I have to be?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In this thread, over 40.
Click to expand...


The thread is about hot women 40 or older.  

That does not have anything to do with the age a woman has to be to be airbrushed. 


I was merely assisting in a derailment of your thread.


----------



## alan1

Eve said:


> MountainMan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eve said:
> 
> 
> 
> How old do I have to be?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In this thread, over 40.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The thread is about hot women 40 or older.
> 
> That does not have anything to do with the age a woman has to be to be airbrushed.
> 
> 
> I was merely assisting in a derailment of your thread.
Click to expand...


Bad Eve, no airbrushing for you.


----------



## Phoenix

MountainMan said:


> Bad Eve, no airbrushing for you.



Bummer.  

Oh well, I'll just make the best of what I've got.














And I may still derail your thread.


----------



## alan1

Eve said:


> MountainMan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bad Eve, no airbrushing for you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bummer.
> 
> Oh well, I'll just make the best of what I've got.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I may still derail your thread.
Click to expand...

I may report your post to the moderators.


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

Eve said:


> MountainMan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bad Eve, no airbrushing for you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bummer.
> 
> Oh well, I'll just make the best of what I've got.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I may still derail your thread.
Click to expand...

In the dark with you , it will not matter.


----------



## elvis

no madonna?


----------



## Phoenix

MountainMan said:


> I may report your post to the moderators.



Knock yourself out, sweetheart.  

Some of 'em tend to assist in derailments.


----------



## PixieStix

For the fans of Rebecca DeMorney


----------



## Phoenix

Mr.Fitnah said:


> In the dark with you , it will not matter.



Good point.

"Instantly hot/gorgeous/beautiful - just add darkness."


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Ewa Sonett

I think she's over 40, more like 44DD


----------



## PixieStix

elvis3577 said:


> no madonna?


 





My eyes, my eyes!


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Sarah Jane Redmond forever blazed into my memory as "Lucy Butler"


----------



## elvis

PixieStix said:


> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> 
> no madonna?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My eyes, my eyes!
Click to expand...


Ahhh!!!    She not the material girl anymore!!!!


----------



## Luissa

that she is not! Too much plastic surgerory!


----------



## alan1

Eve said:


> MountainMan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I may report your post to the moderators.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Knock yourself out, sweetheart.
> 
> Some of 'em tend to assist in derailments.
Click to expand...


Yet my sister has been strangely absent from this thread.


----------



## Luissa

who's your sister?


----------



## alan1

Eve said:


> Mr.Fitnah said:
> 
> 
> 
> In the dark with you , it will not matter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good point.
> 
> "Instantly hot/gorgeous/beautiful - just add darkness."
Click to expand...


Makes one wonder if Mr Fitnah would enjoy a blowjob from a man if it occurred in total darkness?


----------



## Bootneck

editec said:


> Bootneck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> editec said:
> 
> 
> 
> All I know is there is a real dearth of atractive 40+s here in Maine.
> 
> Come to think of it, the pickings among the 20 to 39's is pretty thin, too.
> 
> In this neck of the woods, most women aren't even _trying_ to keep themselves attractive.
> 
> Given what most of the men look like hereabouts, one can hardly blame them for giving up, either.
> 
> Oh, BTW, Sandra Bullock is attractive as hell.
> 
> I think it's her smile which I find so beautiful, to be honest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't knock it Editec. Surrounded by plain and ugly women could be a real benefit for you. They're far more grateful than the 'lookers'. You could have a ball!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If they are not attractive enough to make me attracted to them, they'll have nothing to thank me for, I can assure you of that.
> 
> I am long past that stage of my life where raging hormones can overcome my ethetic sensibilities.
> 
> If you're not there yet, Boot, rest assured that you'll thank your lucky stars when you finally arrive at that point when the only women you'll have sex with are those who genuinely turn you on.
Click to expand...


Oh, I'm already there Edi!


----------



## alan1

Luissa said:


> who's your sister?



Echo Zulu.


----------



## Phoenix

MountainMan said:


> Makes one wonder if Mr Fitnah would enjoy a blowjob from a man if it occurred in total darkness?



He might know the difference.

Whiskers tickle.


----------



## alan1

Eve said:


> MountainMan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Makes one wonder if Mr Fitnah would enjoy a blowjob from a man if it occurred in total darkness?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He might know the difference.
> 
> Whiskers tickle.
Click to expand...


You told me that before.


----------



## Luissa

MountainMan said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> who's your sister?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Echo Zulu.
Click to expand...

ah!


----------



## Phoenix

MountainMan said:


> You told me that before.



It was true then.  Still true.


----------



## Luissa

yeah! where is Echo?


----------



## alan1

Luissa said:


> yeah! where is Echo?



There aren't any semi-nude men in this thread.


----------



## Luissa

very true! I will have to start a hot men over 40 thread and I am sure she will come running.


----------



## alan1

Luissa said:


> very true! I will have to start a hot men over 40 thread and I am sure she will come running.


Or post a thread about Josh Holloway.


----------



## Bootneck

MountainMan said:


> Eve said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr.Fitnah said:
> 
> 
> 
> In the dark with you , it will not matter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good point.
> 
> "Instantly hot/gorgeous/beautiful - just add darkness."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Makes one wonder if Mr Fitnah would enjoy a blowjob from a man if it occurred in total darkness?
Click to expand...


That reminds me of an event in Bangkok. A group of us had stopped off there for some RR. We were in a bar in Pattpong 1 and ran into a bunch of pongoes, Royal Fusiliers they were. Several drinks into the session we noticed that one of the army guys had been gone for quite some time, having gone for a leak. When he eventually returned we asked him if he'd had a problem....this ain't one of my jokes btw, it's a true story.... "No" he said, " But I can't believe what just happened. I was in the gents having a piss, when this stunning bird walked in. She came up beside me and started fondling me! That was it. Stood to attention straight off and then she gave me a blow job....in the gent's lavatory!!!"

No surprise there really. Things like that happen in Bangkok. One of the guys asked him who the bird was, and he looked round the bar and pointed her out. "You sure about that," we asked him. " The one with 69 on her badge?" He confirmed that was the one. Now we obviously knew something he didn't. Number 69 was a shim. Put your hand up her skirt and you'd find a three piece suite. Nice tits though! We told him that he'd just been blown by a bloke on hormones and his face was a picture. He then recovered and said, "Fuck it! I don't care. It was the best blow job I've ever had."

We all collapsed with laughter!


----------



## alan1

Bootneck said:


> MountainMan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eve said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good point.
> 
> "Instantly hot/gorgeous/beautiful - just add darkness."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Makes one wonder if Mr Fitnah would enjoy a blowjob from a man if it occurred in total darkness?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That reminds me of an event in Bangkok. A group of us had stopped off there for some RR. We were in a bar in Pattpong 1 and ran into a bunch of pongoes, Royal Fusiliers they were. Several drinks into the session we noticed that one of the army guys had been gone for quite some time, having gone for a leak. When he eventually returned we asked him if he'd had a problem....this ain't one of my jokes btw, it's a true story.... "No" he said, " But I can't believe what just happened. I was in the gents having a piss, when this stunning bird walked in. She came up beside me and started fondling me! That was it. Stood to attention straight off and then she gave me a blow job....in the gent's lavatory!!!"
> 
> No surprise there really. Things like that happen in Bangkok. One of the guys asked him who the bird was, and he looked round the bar and pointed her out. "You sure about that," we asked him. " The one with 69 on her badge?" He confirmed that was the one. Now we obviously knew something he didn't. Number 69 was a shim. Put your hand up her skirt and you'd find a three piece suite. Nice tits though! We told him that he'd just been blown by a bloke on hormones and his face was a picture. He then recovered and said, "Fuck it! I don't care. It was the best blow job I've ever had."
> 
> We all collapsed with laughter!
Click to expand...


But is it gay if the city has a name like Bangkok?


----------



## Bootneck

MountainMan said:


> Bootneck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MountainMan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Makes one wonder if Mr Fitnah would enjoy a blowjob from a man if it occurred in total darkness?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That reminds me of an event in Bangkok. A group of us had stopped off there for some RR. We were in a bar in Pattpong 1 and ran into a bunch of pongoes, Royal Fusiliers they were. Several drinks into the session we noticed that one of the army guys had been gone for quite some time, having gone for a leak. When he eventually returned we asked him if he'd had a problem....this ain't one of my jokes btw, it's a true story.... "No" he said, " But I can't believe what just happened. I was in the gents having a piss, when this stunning bird walked in. She came up beside me and started fondling me! That was it. Stood to attention straight off and then she gave me a blow job....in the gent's lavatory!!!"
> 
> No surprise there really. Things like that happen in Bangkok. One of the guys asked him who the bird was, and he looked round the bar and pointed her out. "You sure about that," we asked him. " The one with 69 on her badge?" He confirmed that was the one. Now we obviously knew something he didn't. Number 69 was a shim. Put your hand up her skirt and you'd find a three piece suite. Nice tits though! We told him that he'd just been blown by a bloke on hormones and his face was a picture. He then recovered and said, "Fuck it! I don't care. It was the best blow job I've ever had."
> 
> We all collapsed with laughter!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But is it gay if the city has a name like Bangkok?
Click to expand...


Probably the most appropriately named city in the world!


----------



## Luissa

my kids dad got a blow job from a drag queen once! The sad part is I think he knew it was a man!


----------



## alan1

And now, back to our scheduled program,


----------



## driveby




----------



## Oddball

elvis3577 said:


> no madonna?


The premise is "hot" not "skanky".


----------



## Oddball

Waaaaaaaaaaay over 40 and will never cease being hot


----------



## random3434

Sorry so late, was out having a life! 

Here's an over 40 Beauty, Daryl Hannah:


----------



## Oddball

Least my picks leave _*a little*_ to the imagination.


----------



## random3434

Dude said:


> Least my picks leave _*a little*_ to the imagination.



See if you can find one of Carol Lombard next Dude!


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

MountainMan said:


> Eve said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr.Fitnah said:
> 
> 
> 
> In the dark with you , it will not matter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good point.
> 
> "Instantly hot/gorgeous/beautiful - just add darkness."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Makes one wonder if Mr Fitnah would enjoy a blowjob from a man if it occurred in total darkness?
Click to expand...


Why would something like that even cross your mind?
Slow night? Check with Huggy.
He's into it, not I .


----------



## Oddball

Echo Zulu said:


> Dude said:
> 
> 
> 
> Least my picks leave _*a little*_ to the imagination.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See if you can find one of Carol Lombard next Dude!
Click to expand...

From My *Man Godfrey*:






Sizzlesizzlesizzle...smokesmokesmoke.....


----------



## alan1

Mr.Fitnah said:


> MountainMan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eve said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good point.
> 
> "Instantly hot/gorgeous/beautiful - just add darkness."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Makes one wonder if Mr Fitnah would enjoy a blowjob from a man if it occurred in total darkness?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why would something like that even cross your mind?
> Slow night? Check with Huggy.
> He's into it, not I .
Click to expand...


But how would you know in total darkness?


----------



## Gudrid

Stubble-burn?


----------



## Oddball

Echo Zulu said:


> Dude said:
> 
> 
> 
> Least my picks leave _*a little*_ to the imagination.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See if you can find one of Carol Lombard next Dude!
Click to expand...


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

MountainMan said:


> Mr.Fitnah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MountainMan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Makes one wonder if Mr Fitnah would enjoy a blowjob from a man if it occurred in total darkness?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why would something like that even cross your mind?
> Slow night? Check with Huggy.
> He's into it, not I .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But how would you know in total darkness?
Click to expand...

It is never that dark,  but thanks for the offer.
Lol.


----------



## Mr.Fitnah




----------



## Mr.Fitnah




----------



## Phoenix

MountainMan said:


> But how would you know in total darkness?



I'm telling you - 99% of the time, whiskers are a dead give-away.  You don't want to listen to me - fine.  But it's the truth.


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lHu-bwf2E0I]YouTube - Pole Dance - Strip Tease - Cuddy[/ame]                                                                               yea' cuddy gooood.


----------



## Cecilie1200

Okay, but do you guys know any hot women 40 and over who aren't wealthy celebrities with whole platoons of trainers, nutritionsts, private chefs, and doctors on staff to keep them looking good?  let's see some pictures of REAL women.


----------



## alan1

Cecilie1200 said:


> Okay, but do you guys know any hot women 40 and over who aren't wealthy celebrities with whole platoons of trainers, nutritionsts, private chefs, and doctors on staff to keep them looking good?  let's see some pictures of REAL women.



I had to give up the pictures to the court after all the stalking convictions.


----------



## alan1

Eve said:


> MountainMan said:
> 
> 
> 
> But how would you know in total darkness?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm telling you - 99% of the time, whiskers are a dead give-away.  You don't want to listen to me - fine.  But it's the truth.
Click to expand...


Modern invention, razor blades.


----------



## Cecilie1200

MountainMan said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, but do you guys know any hot women 40 and over who aren't wealthy celebrities with whole platoons of trainers, nutritionsts, private chefs, and doctors on staff to keep them looking good?  let's see some pictures of REAL women.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had to give up the pictures to the court after all the stalking convictions.
Click to expand...


Dontcha hate that?


----------



## Zona

Halle Berry






Mariska Hargitay  (oddly hot)





Salma






Valerie Bertinelli


----------



## alan1

Cecilie1200 said:


> MountainMan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, but do you guys know any hot women 40 and over who aren't wealthy celebrities with whole platoons of trainers, nutritionsts, private chefs, and doctors on staff to keep them looking good?  let's see some pictures of REAL women.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had to give up the pictures to the court after all the stalking convictions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dontcha hate that?
Click to expand...


It was part of the plea bargain.


----------



## Phoenix

MountainMan said:


> Modern invention, razor blades.



Go get a shaved man to rub his jaw on your thighs for a while, then come back and talk to me about the modern invention of razor blades.


----------



## alan1

Eve said:


> MountainMan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Modern invention, razor blades.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Go get a shaved man to rub his jaw on your thighs for a while, then come back and talk to me about the modern invention of razor blades.
Click to expand...


Go down on a well shaved women, and you will know what I mean.


----------



## Terry




----------



## alan1

Terry said:


>



I take it you are not volunteering?


----------



## Terry

For?


----------



## alan1

Terry said:


> For?



Post number 103, right before you said


----------



## Terry

MountainMan said:


> Terry said:
> 
> 
> 
> For?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Post number 103, right before you said
Click to expand...

And you expect to break glass?


----------



## alan1

Terry said:


> MountainMan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Terry said:
> 
> 
> 
> For?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Post number 103, right before you said
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you expect to break glass?
Click to expand...


I hope my glass doesn't break, it's got beer in it.


----------



## Terry

Rut Roh, forget burying the bone.


----------

